# 1972 Lemans Rear Disc Conversion



## mighty454 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a buddy with a 1972 Chevelle with a 10 bolt rear. He bought the rear disc conversion kit proportioning valve, but ended up selling the car before he installed. I can get a good deal on it of $290 bucks! Will this kit work with a Pontiac BOP 10 Bolt rear end?

His 10 bolt has the bolt on axles like mine and are NOT C-clips.

I'm just trying to save a buck.

Also has anyone done any of these rear disc conversions? Do you know if anyone sells brake line that will go right up to the proportioning valve? The prop valve I would be getting is the one mounted on a bracket that bolt to the master cylinder with the short brake lines. My current prop is mounted on the front lower driver's side of the frame. I would put couplers but the one's on there now are one's that someone replaced and did a crappy job of bending them. So I'm looking to replace them and If I can get some prebent one's that go up to the Mater than so be it.

Thanks ahead of time for any advice.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Try finelines for the brake lines.
I have added rear disc to 3rd gen trans ams. Pretty straight forward. Nothing to be scared of. Some need the hubs that the studs go in to be turned down. So the diameter is smaller for the rotor to fit over. It sounds like the rear end is a BOP as I believe all chevy's used c-clips.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure my rear brakes are still drum.. I'll check 'em tonight


----------



## mighty454 (Mar 31, 2010)

Stracener what did you find out?


----------

